# ED Speciality Exam



## jccoder (Aug 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if any resources (CPT, ICD) can be used during the test?  I have the study guide, but it really wasn't what I was expecting.  I know coding is not black and white, but what I was really wanting was actual case studies. Our ED seems to be doing alot more complicated procedures lately and I would have liked being able to compare our notes to experts.  Thanks!


----------



## scronkhite (Sep 2, 2008)

*QA Coordinator*

Yes you can use the current edition of ICD - 9 and CPT books, I am surprised that you did not find the study guide helpful.  I have taken the test which consist of 3 different sections, you need to pass each section to pass the exam if you miss one section (I did) then you need to retake the complete test again.  I was going to buy the book but know I am having my doubts.


----------



## Heather1968 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Emergency Room Coding*

Hi I am studying for the ER coding exam as well.  I was wanting to know in ER coding do you pick up all of the medications given IM or IV?  Can you also pick up EKG?  Any information would help.  thanks


----------



## MMaldonado (Sep 5, 2008)

I took the exam when it first came out.  I have had years experience in ER coding and bought the study guide.  Despite that it was still difficult.  Just study your exam guide and make sure your are confident in what you code.  Always think of ways to support your codes.


----------



## codeforever (Sep 5, 2008)

Please post appropriate repair code: intermediate, complex?

2.5 cm laceration of rt hand, was moderately debrided according to provider and sutured.


----------



## jccoder (Sep 10, 2008)

Heather1968 said:


> Hi I am studying for the ER coding exam as well.  I was wanting to know in ER coding do you pick up all of the medications given IM or IV?  Can you also pick up EKG?  Any information would help.  thanks



In our ED we do charge the IM's and IV's, but we do not charge for the EKG's.  The ED physicians have an agreement with the Cardiologists to let them charge for the EKG's since they do the final reading.


----------



## codeforever (Sep 11, 2008)

*Maria....*

Would you be interested in............

I sent you a private message with e-mail, phone, etc.


----------



## gwoodruff (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, 
I just started an ED coding position.  I would like to pursue the CEDC as well.  Where did you find the CEDC study guide and were you successful in locating any other helpful info in preparing for the exam?   Please help.  Thank you in advance...GW


----------



## ptrautner (Sep 9, 2009)

chaser1 said:


> Please post appropriate repair code: intermediate, complex?
> 
> 2.5 cm laceration of rt hand, was moderately debrided according to provider and sutured.



i would give it an intermediate repair


----------



## jimbo1231 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Cedc*

I also found the CEDC study guide pretty helpful. It can be found on the AAPC web site and is reasonably priced at least compared with those boot camps.
I thought the test was challenging but overall fair. For about 90% of the test you code charts. And there are a few general questions. If you have the 95 guidelines down as they apply to ED vists and understand common ED procedures, you should be OK.

Jim Strafford  CEDC  MCS-P


----------



## LTibbetts (Oct 28, 2009)

jimbo1231 said:


> I also found the CEDC study guide pretty helpful. It can be found on the AAPC web site and is reasonably priced at least compared with those boot camps.
> I thought the test was challenging but overall fair. For about 90% of the test you code charts. And there are a few general questions. If you have the 95 guidelines down as they apply to ED vists and understand common ED procedures, you should be OK.
> 
> Jim Strafford  CEDC  MCS-P




Jim, I am signed up to take the AAPC practicum for the and audio seminars for the CEDC exam. When I read the overview it states that when you take the CEDC specialty exam you "are permitted to take up to 50 forms with you into the exam". What forms would you recommend that I take? I am starting with the Marshfield audit tool and I was hoping to take a copy of the 95/97 guidelines. Is that permitted or do they mean other types of forms? If not, what types of forms do they mean? Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## ptrautner (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: CEDC*

i am taking it in december, that also confused me. Any clarification by those who took it this year would be helpful to us getting ready to sit for it.


----------



## cdferraro (Nov 20, 2009)

*CDcoder*

I am taking the CEDC exam tomorrow, and I am very nervous, but you can take a copy of both the 95 and 97 guidelines, a medical dictionary and of course you CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS with you. They do say that you can take a reference book of your choice.  I would like to have taken the Ingenix coding companion, but didn't have time to get one by the time I thought of it.

 Well, wish me luck. I'll let you know what I thought of it on Monday


----------



## sam_son  (Nov 21, 2009)

*Cedc*

HI GUYS
I am also preparing for CEDC exam , in the AAPC web site the practicum is available do you mean to say that or any other study material is available
, i had searched for that study material , but i found only online practicum


----------



## jimbo1231 (Dec 21, 2009)

*50 Forms*

Sorry about the delay on the reply. I also saw the thing about 50 forms. When I took the test all they allowed were the CPT and ICD-9 book and the Marshfield tool. I had only brought one form and the ED Ingenix coding book in addition to the above which they wouldn't allow. I thought about making an issue of it, but didn't. I passed the exam, but not having those two references cost me a few correct answers, I think.
 I took the cEDC in June. Maybe that issue has been clarified formore recent exams?


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 31, 2009)

jimbo1231 said:


> Sorry about the delay on the reply. I also saw the thing about 50 forms. When I took the test all they allowed were the CPT and ICD-9 book and the Marshfield tool. I had only brought one form and the ED Ingenix coding book in addition to the above which they wouldn't allow. I thought about making an issue of it, but didn't. I passed the exam, but not having those two references cost me a few correct answers, I think.
> I took the cEDC in June. Maybe that issue has been clarified formore recent exams?



I finally figured it out and then I felt kind of stupid. They meant that you can bring 50 copies of the audit tool so that you may re-use them as you go. I am going to bring the dictionary with me, I guess, because the other references that I want to bring are all on the "can't have" list. 
I did want to ask you, though, about the test. It says to study for incident-to billing and other things such as time based coding and a lot of that doesn't have much to do with ER coding as clinical coding, so I was just wondering how much of that stuff is actually on the exam? Should I focus more on coding charts? I code ER's every day so I am not sure how much more I should do. Any advice??


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: specialty exam*

not sure when you are taking it, i just passed, i took it on december 20. the proctor was going to let me have all the documentation guidelines, i used the ingenix emergency coding companion, also my regular coding books, it is all based on coding and coding guidelines, if you are strong on both, you should do well.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 4, 2010)

ptrautner said:


> not sure when you are taking it, i just passed, i took it on december 20. the proctor was going to let me have all the documentation guidelines, i used the ingenix emergency coding companion, also my regular coding books, it is all based on coding and coding guidelines, if you are strong on both, you should do well.



You were allowed to have the ingenix coding companion? I thought that was a big no-no? If not, then I think maybe I'll get one before my test. If I bring that, does that mean no dictionary?
P.S. I love your avatar...so cute!!


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 6, 2010)

i would assume one not both, i was told one other source, i don't think a dictionary is as helpful as the coding companion, which i honestly hardly used. i used more the cpt/icd-9 books than the companion. i have not read anywhere it is disallowed. hope that helps.


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 6, 2010)

*ER CEDC exam*

For the exam, you will need to know how to code them based on what the question asks.  

It is a rare ED that charges for the IM or IV.  EKG's are based on the contracted agreements with the cardiologists in the area.  The test does not take this issue into account.


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 6, 2010)

*CEDC Exam, sources*

I passed my CEDC exam this past September, 92%.  I have been coding ER for 3 years.  
I bought the practicum from the AAPC.  I found it to be a challenge but it did prepare me for the test very well.  I did the tests 3 times before sitting for the test and passed on the first try.  I did not buy a study guide as I code 140 charts minimum a day for work.
I took my ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS, 2009 Procedures book, 95 guidelines, 97 guidelines.  
Read the requirements carefully on what you can take in, the coding companion is not allowed for 2010 testers.

If you really understand what you are doing for ER coding, you probably will not need another resource for the test.


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 6, 2010)

*lac-intermediate*

What was debrided, derma or subq fat?

If he just trimmed the skin to make a good approximation of the would I would code simple repair.  If the MD repaired more than one layer, intermediate.  There needs to be heavy contaminate to code an intermediate.


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 10, 2010)

*re cedc exam*



mworcester said:


> I passed my CEDC exam this past September, 92%.  I have been coding ER for 3 years.
> I bought the practicum from the AAPC.  I found it to be a challenge but it did prepare me for the test very well.  I did the tests 3 times before sitting for the test and passed on the first try.  I did not buy a study guide as I code 140 charts minimum a day for work.
> I took my ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS, 2009 Procedures book, 95 guidelines, 97 guidelines.
> Read the requirements carefully on what you can take in, the coding companion is not allowed for 2010 testers.
> ...



i agree Michelle the proctor was going to let me use a dictionary,which was the least of my issues, i don't use them rarely on occasion, i read more the instructions on how to use the cpts than anything else.


----------



## jjhamer1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*RT hand laceration*

2.5 cm laceration of rt hand, was moderately debrided according to provider and sutured

        Would append 12041


----------

